# ISO TNT Lasagna



## Angie (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always used a jar of pasta sauce for my red sauce in lasagna (Prego, Ragu, etc).

I'm looking for a recipe that calls for crushed tomatoes, or such, a more tomatoe-y tasting recipe, if that makes any sense.  Fresher tasting, I guess.


----------



## jet (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is one that I like:
Traditional Lasagne


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO, nothing's better than Betty Crocker: Italian Sausage Lasagna from Betty Crocker 

I've been making this for years; I add about 1/8 tsp. cinnamon to the ricotta cheese mixture (don't use cottage cheese) to reduce the acidity of the tomato (a tip from my MIL's Sicilian neighbor). The sausage gives it lots more flavor than ground beef. HTH.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 7, 2008)

TNT all the way.  Plus, you wont feel like you just ate a cinder block when you're done.

Lasagnetta


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the Barilla lasagne with the no-bake noodles.  TOO easy.

Barilla No-boil lasagna 

SERVES 12

1 (9 ounce) box of barilla no-boil lasagna noodles
2  eggs
1 (15 ounce) container ricotta cheese
4 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup parmesan cheese (optional)
1 lb ground beef, browned
2 (27 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce
parsley (to garnish)

   1. Preheat oven to 375.
   2. In bowl, combine beaten eggs, ricotta cheese and TWO cups of the mozzarella cheese and parmesan.
   3. If you choose not to use the parmesan, just add more mozzarella.
   4. Set aside.
   5. In a 13X9X3 pan, spread 1 cup of sauce on bottom of pan.
   6. Layer in the order, 4 uncooked lasagna noodles (they will overlap), then 1/3 part of the ricotta cheese mixture, half the browned meat, 1 cup mozzarella cheese, and 1 cup of spaghetti sauce.
   7. Next layer, 4 uncooked lasagna noodles, 1/3 part of the ricotta cheese mixture, and 1 1/2 c. sauce.
   8. Next layer, 4 uncooked lasagna noodles, remaining ricotta mixture and remained meat, 1 cup of sauce.
   9. For top layer, 4 uncooked lasagna noodles, remaining sauce, and remaining 1 cup mozzarella.
  10. Bake covered with foil for 50-60 minutes.
  11. Uncover and continue cooking until all the cheese is melted on the top (about 5 minutes).
  12. Let stand 15 minutes before serving.
  13. If you are using a 13X9X2 pan---just make 3 layers to avoid boiling over.


I make it with homemade sauce.  This is the recipe I use (I add an extra onion and twice the garlic-- we love that suff) and it's wonderful.  I usually doube the recipe (but don't double the wine-- it tends to be too much) and let it cook uncovered to reduce and thicken.  

Perfect Marinara 

SERVES 4 -6

4     cloves garlic
1     teaspoon kosher salt or sea salt
3     tablespoons of a robust extra virgin olive oil (it does make a difference)
1/2     medium onion, diced
3/4     cup red wine
1 (24     ounce) can whole tomatoes
1 (6     ounce) can tomato paste
1/2     teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper
1/2     teaspoon red pepper flakes
1     teaspoon sugar
1     teaspoon dried parsley
1/2     teaspoon dried basil

   1. On your cutting board, chop and smash the garlic into a paste with the salt.
   2. Heat a large saucepan with the oil in it over medium-high heat.
   3. Add the onions and garlic to the pan and cook for about 8 minutes or until the onions are all brown.
   4. Add the chicken broth to the pan and scrape the bottom to get all the"flavor" bits off of it.
   5. Crush the tomatoes into the pan using your hand (it's a little gross, but it will give the sauce texture like you've never seen).
   6. Add the tomato paste and all of the seasonings except the parsley and basil.
   7. Stir to combined.
   8. Bring to a soft boil, turn the heat to low, and cover.
   9. Let it simmer for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, stir occasionally.
  10. Add the parsley and basil.
  11. Serve over pasta, rice, pizza, anything.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 7, 2008)

Angie said:


> I've always used a jar of pasta sauce for my red sauce in lasagna (Prego, Ragu, etc).
> 
> I'm looking for a recipe that calls for crushed tomatoes, or such, a more tomatoe-y tasting recipe, if that makes any sense. Fresher tasting, I guess.


 
Hi Angie.  For a more tomato-y taste, try slicing and roasting (about a pound) tomatoes & incorporate them into the dish.  To make it fresher, make your noodles from scratch.  Sometimes I add a layer of homemade pesto to the layers (along w the tomatoes & the ricotta mixture).


----------



## Witchlord (Mar 7, 2008)

Personally, i like to use tomato paste reconstituted with water to the desired consistency.  I usually use two cans, almost double that of water, and put that into a pot that has had garlic and shallots sweating in some olive oil.  Add either a cup of white wine, or a couple of shots of vodka at the beginning, and then make sure to cook the sauce for at least an hour.  The alcohol will open up a lot of the flavors in tomato's that you would otherwise not taste, but you need to cook off that raw alcohol taste as well.  from there season it to taste. I add sugar, thyme, oregano, and basil, but everyone is different so do what you like.  Just make sure to let it simmer about 10 minutes before adding more of anything to make sure all the flavors are blended together.  

As far as the rest of the recipe for Lasagna, do what you will.  You cant hurt cheese or noodles, so its the sauce that makes the meal, as far as Im concerned


----------



## knight76 (Jun 6, 2008)

jet said:


> Here is one that I like:
> Traditional Lasagne


 
Reading this, it says to put the ragu down, then lasagne, then cover this with bechamel, then repeat till you run out of ragu.

Basic question coming.......

So after putting the first layer of lasagne down and covering it with the bechamel, do you then go and put the next layer of ragu into the bechamel and cover this with another lasagne sheet, then bechamel with ragu, then lasagna?

Otherwise sounds good.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, the ragu on top of the bechamel.

It all winds up in the same place anyway, lol.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Yes, the ragu on top of the bechamel.
> 
> It all winds up in the same place anyway, lol.


 
Thanks, it sounds delish.


----------



## jet (Jun 6, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Reading this, it says to put the ragu down, then lasagne, then cover this with bechamel, then repeat till you run out of ragu.
> 
> Basic question coming.......
> 
> ...



Yes, just repeat the layers of ragu, pasta and bechamel.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 8, 2008)

With the traditional link above, how much does this actually make in dimensions approximately. I have to feed 4.


----------



## Mama (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's my lasagna recipe.  Everyone loves it and it has a very tomatoey taste but if you eat too much of it it will make you feel like you just ate a cinder block! 

Mama's Lasagna


----------



## jet (Jun 9, 2008)

knight76 said:


> With the traditional link above, how much does this actually make in dimensions approximately. I have to feed 4.



I have never made the full recipe, so I cannot say for certain.  With 3 pounds of meat, it should easily feed four (probably more like six to eight).


----------

